# kitten pics



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Thought I would share these pics that were taken the other day.









































Izzie


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw how sweet they look  Santas little helpers


----------



## jae12 (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW they are so cute, perfect forChristmas cards


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fantastic pics I love the second one its my favourite How did you get them to stay so still?

Angie x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for all your kind comments, it is not easy to keep them still Angie. We have been trying to get a pic of all four of them together as they go their separate ways soon,can't believe its gone so quickly

Izzie


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw, all so beautifu. I love the solvery one!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww they are so cute lovely pics


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous,..Strong, clean healthy kittens, a credit to you, well done............CHRIS.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

absolutly stunning! I want one!   gorge piccis!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Think I have decided that Bastian is my fave.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic photo's .Gorgeous kittens:001_wub:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Colette said:


> Aw, all so beautifu. I love the solvery one!


Thank you! he is the biggest in the litter, fast catching up on his Mum


suzy93074 said:


> Awww they are so cute lovely pics


Thank you!


raggs said:


> Absolutely gorgeous,..Strong, clean healthy kittens, a credit to you, well done............CHRIS.


Thanks so much Chris,really appreciate those comments!


Taylorbaby said:


> absolutly stunning! I want one!   gorge piccis!


lol my friend Jenni took the pics!


messyhearts said:


> Think I have decided that Bastian is my fave.


Bastian is my fave baby! he climbs all over you and purrs so loud



buffie said:


> Fantastic photo's .Gorgeous kittens:001_wub:


Thank you!

Izzie


----------



## lrb (Nov 6, 2010)

Aww izzie your kittens are gorgeous! Thats just the kitten i want  
Really good photos tho


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just adorable!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lrb said:


> Aww izzie your kittens are gorgeous! Thats just the kitten i want
> Really good photos tho


Ahh thank you!


ChinaBlue said:


> Just adorable!


Thanks,hope all is good with you Chinablue!

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow, what beautiful pictures!
Such gorgeous kittens, too x3


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what scrummy kittens, some of the best NFC's I have ever seen ... infact they are the best


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Fantastic pics, I'd happily send an Xmas card with those on 
Stunning.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: you lucky lucky peeps you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Did I miss these the other day - how did that happen  They look gorgeous :thumbup: I love the look on little Bree's face 'what am I doing here mum' 
Having some 'proper' pictures taken of my lot in January by a friend who has her own studio :thumbup:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Did I miss these the other day - how did that happen  They look gorgeous :thumbup: I love the look on little Bree's face 'what am I doing here mum'
> Having some 'proper' pictures taken of my lot in January by a friend who has her own studio :thumbup:


Thank you for the lovely comments on my babies,it is much appreciated!

Can't wait to see your studio pics! its alot of fun but I bet you find they all zonk out for hours afterwards.These lot are out of for the count for the whole afternoon when Jenni has been!

Izzie


----------

